
Cryptocurrency: Lets hear your honest thoughts - MVPhillips
Open discussion on what your thoughts are for the current state and future of bitcoin, and alt coins. There seems to be a polarised view of the cryptocurrency world: complete bulls on the market or absolute critics claiming it&#x27;s a bubble. It&#x27;s obviously much more complex than that - I&#x27;d love to hear your opinions.
======
peg_leg
Still feels like a ponzi scheme to me. I don't understand the intrinsic value,
nor the backing authority. _but_ I have a few buck in it to sataisify my FOMO

~~~
PLKSK
True dat...what will happen to ether value after bitcoin futures?

~~~
MVPhillips
Or the other alts for that matter

